# Prospekt/Broschüre/Flyer



## Pardon_Me (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bekomme vielleicht bald die Möglichkeit einen Prospekt oder sowas in der Art zu gestalten...Format ist denk ich mal A4 gedrittelt (sprich 6 zusammengefaltete Seiten)...
Leider weiß ich noch gar nichts vom Inhalt aber ich denke mal einige Fotos mit Text drumherum und dezenter Hintergrund...

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welches Programm ihr dafür verwenden würdet?

PS, Adobe PageMaker, was ganz anderes?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen!


----------



## Christoph (10. Mai 2004)

Ich verwende für Flyer/Broschüren und dergleichen immer Macromedia Freehand. Alternative dazu wäre Adobe Illustrator.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre XPress von Quark. Wir auch für Zeitungen und Plakate usw. verwendet. Mir persönlich aber zu alt und unhandlich.
Auch mt Photoshop könnte man sowas erstellen, klug find ichs aber nicht.

Was uns hier sicherlich weiterhelfen würde ist, wenn du uns sagst welche Software du zu Verfügung hast. 

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## Pardon_Me (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antwort!

In Frage kämen PS und PageMaker...vielleicht auch Illustrator (weiß nicht genau welche Programme bei meinem "Auftraggeber" vorhanden sind)...

Daher meine Frage, welches von denen? Und welche gibt es sonst noch? (du hast eh schon ein paar genannt)


----------



## Christoph (10. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne Pagemaker eigentlich nicht, deswegen kann ich dir da keinen wirklichen nützlichen Tipp geben. Aber wie gesagt, mit Photoshop lassen sich auch Flyer und dergleichen erstellen.



> Ich habe "Zugang" zu PS und PageMaker...vielleicht auch Illustrator...


Wie du in der Netiquette bzw. den Forumregeln nachlesen kannst werden wir mit Sicherheit jeden Thread schließen bzw, den jew. User bannen der den Anschein von Warez zeigt.


----------



## Nina (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde glaube ich, auch auf Freehand bzw. ein Vektorprogramm zurückgreifen, vor allem wenn man viel Text im Flyer hat. Obwohl, ich bin kein Photoshopexperte, wie siehts denn da mit z.B 8Punkt-Fließtext aus? Hab früher mal mit ner Uraltversion von Photoshop nen Flyer machen wollen und das wurde alles nix weil natürlich kaum lesbar  Aber kann ja sein das da mittlerweile einiges an mir vorübergegangen ist? 



> _Original geschrieben von Christoph Hochgatterer _
> *....  der den Anschein von Warez zeigt. *



die Bezeichnung is ja mal nur geil .."Doktor..er zeigt den Anschein von Warez...er muss in Quarantäne..aber sofort!" *g* naja, ist ja garnicht mal so falsch.

Viele Grüße
Nina


----------



## Pardon_Me (10. Mai 2004)

Oh Nein, nein, das hast du ganz falsch verstanden bzw. ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt!

Mit "Zugang" meinte ich, dass ich den Flyer bei einem Freund von mir erstelle, der diverse Programme diesbezüglich *legal* besitzt (ich selber hab die ja nicht)...und da ich nicht genau weiß welche er hat, hab ich geschrieben ich denke mal, weil ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass er das hat...

Ich hab die unklare Formulierung oben jetzt auch editiert...

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe damit sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt...

Zurück zum Thema: danke für die Tipps...

Ich werd mir einfach mal die Programme die da sind anschauen und herum probieren...

Bzgl. PS: is glaub ich eher nicht so geeignet wegen Formaten und so oder? Denn mit Pagemaker z.B. kann man ja die Seiten ganu einteilen und formatieren, bei PS geht das ja nicht so einfach, ist das so richtig?


----------



## Comander_Keen (10. Mai 2004)

Abend,

Adobe Pagemaker ist eigentlich nur ein reines Satzprogramm (siehe geringer Funktionsumfang). Ich würde bei dieser Art von Projekt auf Adobe Indesign zurück greifen. Damit sind dir viel mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben.

_keen!

ps: auf keine Fall Texte in Grafikprogrammen wie zb.Photoshop erstellen!


----------



## tool (10. Mai 2004)

Für Flyer, die Fotos und Text enthalten würde ich, wie oben schon genannt wurde, ebenfalls entweder Quark Xpress oder Adobe InDesign verwenden.

Vektorenorientierte Programme, wie Freehand oder Illustrator, machen ja nicht viel Sinn, wenn Fotos enthalten sind, oder?


----------



## Christoph (10. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tool _
> *Vektorenorientierte Programme, wie Freehand oder Illustrator, machen ja nicht viel Sinn, wenn Fotos enthalten sind, oder? *



Bei Freehand ist es egal ob Fotos enthalten sind. Da ist kein Unterschied zu XPress.


----------



## tool (10. Mai 2004)

Man lernt nie aus - danke für die Info.


----------



## layla (10. Mai 2004)

Ich benutze für sowas ne mischung aus Photoshop,Freehand oder Illustrator und Xpress.

Irgendjemand meinte Xpress is so alt Xpress 6 ist noch nicht so alt, und ich finde es auch nicht wirklich kompliziert. Habe aber Indesign noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Pardon_Me (11. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Jetzt muss ich mir mal selbst ein Bild von den Programmen machen...


----------



## Christoph (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *Ich benutze für sowas ne mischung aus Photoshop,Freehand oder Illustrator und Xpress.
> 
> Irgendjemand meinte Xpress is so alt Xpress 6 ist noch nicht so alt, und ich finde es auch nicht wirklich kompliziert. Habe aber Indesign noch nicht ausprobiert. *


Ich glaub keiner hat geschrieben das XPress kompliziert ist. Nur "alt und unhandlich". Es ist nunmal für die Druckvorstufe bzw. fürs Setzen vorgesehen, da brauchts kein schönes Layout und kluge Menüführung


----------



## Comander_Keen (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christoph Hochgatterer _
> *.. da brauchts kein schönes Layout und kluge Menüführung  *



Genau das hat sich Adobe bei der Erstellung von Pagemaker auch gedacht. Und Satzprogramme brauchen sicherlich die wenigsten in diesem Forum.

_keen!


----------



## knulp (11. Mai 2004)

Mit Pagemaker hab ich leider viel zu tun, das Programm gefällt mir überhaupt nicht - es hat praktisch keine Rückgängig-Funktion und hat auch sonst einige Bugs.

Ich würde es mit Photoshop machen, das liegt wohl daran, dass ich persönlich mit mit PS am besten auskenne  ... ne, ich glaube vor allem dass man in Photoshop auch sehr schön Grafiken bearbeiten und auch erstellen kann. Mir gefällt Photoshop einfach gut


----------



## layla (11. Mai 2004)

ja aber bei Text finde ich Photoshop nicht so gut.
Wir mussten letzte Woche in der Berufsschule einen Flyer bzw klapp Broschüre erstellen. Programme freiwählbar. Ein paar haben ausschließlich Photoshop benutz. Bei einer a4 Seite braucht Photoshop ewig bis er etwas geändert hatte.
Außerdem bei Xpress zieh ich einen Textrahmen auf schreibe meinen Text und setze dann meine Bilder rein kann einen umfluss machen und wieviel abstand zu den Bildern sein soll. Kann man in Photoshop auch machen finde ich aber kompliziertert.


----------



## da_Dj (12. Mai 2004)

Also Photoshop ist dafür irgendwie verdammig ätzend manchmal. InDesign hab ich mal gelesen, soll enorm auf dem Vormarsch sein und evtl. bald Quark ablösen [wie gesagt gelesen, kenn mich damit ja überhaupt nicht aus  ]. Würd' sowas ja auch gerne probieren, aber PS hat mir schon ein Loch in die eigene Kasse gesprengt, da liegt nix mehr drin im mom.


----------



## Mark (12. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ist bei mir schon ein paar Jährchen her, aber wenn das Projekt zur Druckerei geht, ist das gewählte "Format" nicht unwichtig. "Damals" war Xpress Pflicht, wenn man von der Druckerei "WYSIWYG" zurückbekommen wollte. Mußte mich somit ungewollt mit Xpress "quälen" 
...ist das heute anders?

Und: Wenn plötzlich aus dem Flyer mal ein Plakat werden soll, ist ein Vectorprogramm die beste Voraussetzung 

Grüße, Pinky.


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

> Wie du in der Netiquette bzw. den Forumregeln nachlesen kannst werden wir mit Sicherheit jeden Thread schließen bzw, den jew. User bannen der den Anschein von Warez zeigt.



Also ich sags mal so:
Für eine Flyer reicht die Demoversion vom Adobe Illustrator völlig 

Einekombination von Adobe Illustrator und Photoshop halte ich für am Sinnvollsten, allerdings sind das so  Dinge die wird dir jeder hier anders beantworten!

Einige kommen überhaupt nich mit Photoshop klar, andere haben gar keinen Bezug zu Programmen von Macromedia.
Mein Tipp: um sich die Oberfläche und wichtigsten Eigenschaften eines Programmes anzuschauen um diese bewerten zu können reichen Demoversionen völlig aus!


----------



## Comander_Keen (14. Mai 2004)

@subzero: Zum Erkunden der Oberflächen mag das schon stimmen. Die meisten Probleme treten aber eh erst beim richtigen Arbeiten auf. Deshalb würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen wollen.

@Pinky_M: Alle Druckereinen die ich kennen wollen nur noch PDF's haben. Die eigentlichen Quelldateien sind nur für grobe Änderungen nötig, welche man eh selbst übernehmen muss.

_keen!


----------



## subzero (14. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem PDF's stimmt nicht! (zumindest hier)
Ich habe hier in Essen Druckerrein die nehmen Quarks, Photoshop und noch irgentwas (es fällt mir grad voll nicht ein) Datein an...


----------



## josDesign (7. Juli 2004)

Ist es nicht so das schon viele Druckereien PDF-Files annehmen?
Nur sollte man vorher mit der Druckerei besprechen welches PDF-Format die zum Drucken benötigen.


----------



## layla (7. Juli 2004)

bei uns nehmen auch die meisten PDF´s oder Xpress Datein geht auch obwohl da hat man öfters das Problem mit den Farben. Man legt zb einen neue Farbe bei sich an und nennt die hellblau und die Druckerei hat bei ihrem Xpress auch ein hellblau drinnen aber anderer Farbton dann kannst zu veränderungen auf deinem Dokument kommen. Bei Pdfs geht das nicht.
Außerdem wenn man sich mal ein pdf mach kann man zb sehen wies nach dem Druck aussieht.


----------



## tool (8. Juli 2004)

...und man hat keinen riesigen Daten-Transfer mehr, muss somit keine Bilder und Schriften mitschicken und niemand kann in den offenen Daten noch irgendetwas ändern.


----------

